# Penson refund lump-sum 80% and 20%



## helloworld232

Hi Ladies&Gents,

we left Japan back in 2016 and about 4 months(April,2018) we submitted the pension refund application ((I know, we should submit it eariler) . However we haven't heard anything back from them. I will be traveling to Tokyo in the next week and wondering if I also submit an application for the 20% tax return in person instead of assigning a tax person here ? also I still haven't gotten my 80% refund yet , can I still apply for the %20 return?


we tried calling the # inthe application 
81-3-6700-1165
but line is unavailable, and our japnese is not that good.

Any help on this is much appreciated .


----------



## myrrh

Sorry to hear that your various tax/pension-related issues continue. 

Anybody curious can read more about his issues here (see posts 4 and 5):

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/j...l-need-pay-my-ward-tax-if-my-family-stay.html

Hope you can find the help you need....


----------

